# Is there an up-to-date Owner Education Handbook or Vacant Night Report?



## Nowaker (Oct 22, 2021)

The last version I've found is 2005: https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/OwnerEdHandbook2005.pdf

It has super interesting information about vacancies per unit. Would love to see the latest numbers.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 22, 2021)

Here’s the vacancy report and total number of units



			https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/Vacant_Night_Report.pdf
		




			https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/WorldMark_Unit_Breakdown.pdf
		


https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/how-available-are-reservations.286213/#post-2249492

See TUG sticky thread for additional WM information - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/worldmark-information-and-advice-articles.59141/post-2564916


_*TIP: *Use the _Search feature at the top of the Forum. It will allow you to search within the WM forum using the search term “newbie” to pickup additional helpful TUG tips


----------



## Nowaker (Oct 22, 2021)

Thanks a lot!



alwysonvac said:


> _*TIP: *Use the _Search feature at the top of the Forum.



I tried my best. Either no hits or hundreds of hits (therefore, useless). I searched by "handbook", "owner ed", "vacancies", etc.



alwysonvac said:


> See TUG sticky thread for additional WM information - https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/worldmark-information-and-advice-articles.59141/post-2564916



Sorry. I looked at the sticky post, not the thread, that's why I missed it. It didn't look like there was anything of value since the first couple comments are just a conversation / comments. As we can see, it's tough to keep things organized wiki-style on a forum.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 22, 2021)

Yeah, I haven’t seen the old Club member guide format in years. .


----------

